# فيديو يشرح PID controller



## noureldiien (1 مايو 2016)

فيديو يشرح PID controller










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyTHcufVCEg



*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*

*
*​


----------

